
Why and how we roll our own infrastructure monitoring - jgaller
https://medium.com/1plusx/monitoring-alerting-at-1plusx-a472984059a8
======
dozzie
So, basically, nothing fancy or different from what everybody else is doing,
maybe with the little exception of keeping things on premises instead of
sending to the internets (a.k.a. "the cloud").

